# Tecumseh



## BANJO (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a 10 hp Tecumseh wood chipper. I got it at a garage sale. I have no manual on it, anyone have any information on it I would really appreciate. It was made by Huskee.

hm 100 159287p

carb 5096h8w


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

BANJO said:


> I have a 10 hp Tecumseh wood chipper. I got it at a garage sale. I have no manual on it, anyone have any information on it I would really appreciate. It was made by Huskee.
> 
> hm 100 159287p
> 
> carb 5096h8w


I think this is the manual that covers your engine. Have good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf.


----------



## richieb (Jun 3, 2010)

Banjo
IF you do a search for manuals using the brand name of the chipper you may be able to download it. A lot of manufactureres have manuals on line that you can download.


----------



## BANJO (Jun 5, 2010)

*tecumseh*

Thanks, if you type in huskee nobody seems to know anything. The carburator is shot. I'm going to buy a new one, Its well used but for a hundered bucks I'll take the challenge.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Huskee is an MTD product. You may be able to find a manual at their site, but you will need the model and serial number.


----------



## richieb (Jun 3, 2010)

Banjo
The wb site geogrubb recomended is a good web site. I found my tecumseh hh60 manual there. You will have the engine info which makes all the pieces/parts work


----------



## BANJO (Jun 5, 2010)

*tecumseh*

I removed the carb and broke it down. I went and got carb parts. Will try working on it Monday. One of the needle adjustments is capped over. Does anyone know what happenes if i remove it. Like the FBI comes to see me..


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, and then they turn you over to the EPA and they make you volunteer to help clean up in the gulf.

The plastic cover in over top of the pilot jet, you can remove it to gain access to the jet for cleaning. If you destroy it, don't worry. The carburetor will work just fine without it....

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## BANJO (Jun 5, 2010)

*tecumseh*

OK............. I removed and cleaned carb. It looks like he tried to make his own repair. The main fuel nozzle is deformed, it's plastic and smashed on the bottom side. I went to buy a whole new carb, and was told that they do not have that carb any more.( 640112 ) I did not know that tecumseh even went out of bussiness. I always thought they made a good engine. I found a parts guy that has the main fuel nozzle. $1.99 Does anyone know were to get the carb new. Or one that would work.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Put a flat blade screwdriver in the throat of the carb and push the nozzle out and replace it, you will probably need to replace the O rings also, probably another $2. If you find a new carb, maybe on eBay, it is going to be expensive, probably $100+. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep Tecumseh shut down in December 2008. There are some aftermarket carburetors available, but I did not see one listed for the part number you posted. The nozzle is not too hard to replace and like geo suggested, you will likely need to replace the O-rings on the nozzle.


----------



## BANJO (Jun 5, 2010)

*Tecomseh*

OK.......... Got all the carb parts. Put them in and to my amazment it started on the second pull. Run like a wood eating beast. Will try it out this Friday on tree limbs. But I'm very pleased at this point. Do you know if sharping them is the way to go, or should I replace them.


----------

